# DVD recorder & old VCR - can't get audio



## stacia123 (Mar 23, 2008)

I recently purchased a DVD recorder and want to use it to make backups of old VHS tapes. The problem is my old VCR, which was made in about 1990-1991. When I try to record to DVD from my VCR, video works just fine, but there is no audio. 

First of all, the VCR is monaural, so has only the white and yellow outputs on back. I used a regular video-audio cable with the red, white, and yellow outputs, and a converter to combine the red and white into one plug instead of two. It didn't work, even after buying brand new cords.

The only input/output on the back of the VCR is a cable output and the aforementioned white-yellow audio-video output. What we need is a cord with a cable connection on one end (either male or female, doesn't matter) and the red-white-yellow audio-video connection on the other. The guy at Radio Shack says there's no such thing, and I can't find anything on the 'net.

The last thing I thought of was running the VCR to the TV and the TV to the DVD recorder, but the TV doesn't have the proper outputs.

We need to use this VCR because we recorded a lot of things off on a "middle" speed called LP, and no other VCR will play these tapes properly. Again, the video looks great, but the audio is completely missing.

What do you suggest? Let me know if you need to know anything else, I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You might be better off buying a new vcr with the proper output jacks.


----------



## stacia123 (Mar 23, 2008)

As I already said, I don't have that option - there are some tapes I recorded that won't work on other VCRs.


----------

